# .38 special "shot shells"



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

bought a pack of shot shells for my .357 and .38 derringer at the gun show today. they fit in the .357/.38 just fine but they are a little long for the derringer due to the plastic "shell cap". are there shot shells sold that are specifically designed for Derringers?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I think all the shot shell are made the same. Just my opinion.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dink, 

In the past Federal (I think it was Federal) sold shot shells that look a little different, the brass cashing looked bent like a cone rather than how CCI has the plastic cap. I will ask around and see if anyone has seen them in a while. I may even be able to get a couple off of my dad for you, if he has a few laying around.


----------

